# اتجرأ واكتب اسمائهم هنا ..!



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

*ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02
معنا التوبيك الخفيف خفيف دى
مش عليك الا انك تملا الفراغات دىld:

نــــبــــدا*​ 



*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ ............ }} -- {{.............}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 



*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ ..................}} -- {{ .................... }}*​ 




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ .................... }} -- {{ ..................... }}*​ 




*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ ................. }} -- {{ ................. }}*​ 




*عضوين تحبهم في الله ؟ *
*{{ ................ }} -- {{ ........................ }} *​ 





*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ .................. }} -- {{ .................... }}*​ 



*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ .................. }} -- {{ ...................... }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ ................... }} -- {{ ................... }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فىردودهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من** المنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2012)

هو الباب منين:smile02​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يناير 2012)

*ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02
معنا التوبيك الخفيف خفيف دى
مش عليك الا انك تملا الفراغات دىld:

نــــبــــدا*​ 



*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ مينا البطل }} -- {{استاذ علاء كامل ، قبل مايسيب الموقع}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ انا }} -- {{مش فاكر :d}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ استاذ علاء }} -- {{ عياد }}*​ 




*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ سوكوفيلد }} -- {{ريدايبموشن}}*​ 




*عـضـوويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ انتي }} -- {{بسم الصليب}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ النهيسي }} -- {{ ابوتربو }}*​ 



*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ صوت صارخ}} -- {{ أستاذ علاء }}*​ 




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ أستاذ علاء كامل }} -- {{ روكا }}*​ 




*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ جوسبل اوف تروث }} -- {{ مايكل كوكو }}*​ 


*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدى*
*{{ النهيسي }} -- {{ روكا }} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدى*
*{{ دونا }} -- {{ روك }} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{مينا البطل }} -- {{  انا }} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ نانسي }} -- {{ مولكا }} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ انا اقلد ؟ :d }} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدى*
*{{ وارتاح لية يعني :d ? }} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ كتيييييييييييييييييييييير }} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فىردودهم*
*{{ كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير }} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من** المنتدى*
*{{ أستاذ علاء }} -- {{ روزي }} *​ 

[/QUOTE]

مسحت شوية عشان مكسل اكمل


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

*وأنا بحب أضيف

عضو كل ما يدخل موضوع يتقفل :hlp:​*


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*عضوين عضوين عضوين *
*كدة المنتدي هيحلص *

*موضوع جمل وجديد ... مميز*

*متابع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*ثلاثه اعـضـاء تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ المفدي بالدم }} -- {{ **جوسبل لايف **}} **-- {{ **عظمه جناب سيادتك **}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ **مولكا مولكان** }} -- {{ **كريتك **}}*​ 


*اربعه اعضاء تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*​ *{{ **ماما هابي** }} -- {{ **ماما كاندي **}}
**{{ **ماما مونيكا** }} -- {{ **ماما أمه **}}*

 



*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ **علاء كامل** }} -- {{ **عبود عبده عبود **}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{ **عبود عبده عبود** }} -- {{ **خالتي كوينا **}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ **ابو تربو** }} -- {{ **يسطس الانطوني** }}*​ 



*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ **كيرلس " صريح "** }} -- {{ **اسماشيل** }}*​ 




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ **اسماشيل** }} -- {{ **روزي** }}*​ 




*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{** انا  **}} -- {{ **بسم الصليب** }}*​ 




*عضوين تحبهم في الله ؟ *
*{{ **كل عضوات المنتدي** }} -- {{ **كل اعضاء المنتدي** }} *​ 





*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ **عبود** }} -- {{ **كوبتك مرمر** }}
**{{ **انتي** }} -- {{ تاسوني **كوينا** }}
**{{ **روزي** }} -- {{ **ميرنا ^_^** }}
**{{ **وغيرهم كتيرررررر**ر** }}

*
*
*​ 



*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{ **بوب** }} -- {{ **كريتك** }}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ **كتيرررررر** }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{**كل الردود بتفرحني الا اذا كان رد جارح**}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدى*
*{{** المنتدي نايم اوي الفتره دي **}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدى*
*{{ **روك** }} -- {{ **دونا بس من فتره كده** }} *​ *ومشرفين كتير كل واحد ليه دوره 
* 

*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ **اسماشيل** }} -- {{ **جوسبل اوف تروث** }} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ **الشيف عبود** }} -- {{ **بونبونايه** }} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ **كوبتك ليون** }} -- {{ **الأسد المرقصي  **}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدى*
*{{ **امي كاندي** }} -- {{  **ميرنا **}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ **حاليا محدش **}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فىردودهم*
*{{ **كتير اوي **}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من** المنتدى*
*{{ **روزي** }} -- {{ **اسماشيل **}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدى*
*{{ **تاسوني كوينا** }} -- {{ **مارسلينو** }}

**موضوع جامد يا حوماتي
*​​​
​


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2012)

هكتبلكم كمان شويه 
الموضوع كبير


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الباب منين:smile02​


بص انت تدخل يمن ف شمال طوووووالى كدهون
هتلاقى روحك برضة ف نفس التوبيك دة ويترد فية:gy0000:
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02
> معنا التوبيك الخفيف خفيف دى
> مش عليك الا انك تملا الفراغات دىld:
> 
> ...




مسحت شوية عشان مكسل اكمل [/QUOTE]
مسحت شوية ؟
يوهوووووووى:gun:
دة انت عملت جريمة يعاقب عليها جوجل
هههههههههههههه
ومالو ياعم كيرو كتر خيرك برضة انك رديت ع التويبك
نورت نورت:smile02


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هكتبلكم كمان شويه
> الموضوع كبير


هههههههههههههه ماشى ياعم جوووووجووووو
ف الاستنظار اهو:nunu0000:


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *وأنا بحب أضيف
> 
> عضو كل ما يدخل موضوع يتقفل :hlp:​*


هههههههههههههههه دة فقيرى بقة
يالا ياعم ميتوووووو رد ع التويبك :gun:


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه دة فقيرى بقة



*الله يسامحك بقى هههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02
معنا التوبيك الخفيف خفيف دى
مش عليك الا انك تملا الفراغات دىld:

رجعتي ثان:act31:ي

نــــبــــدا*​ 



*عـضـويـن تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
*{{ مينا البطل }} -- {{كريتيك}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن كـسـولـيـن ؟*
*{{ .............. }} -- {{................}}*​ 


*عـضـويـن تـقـدم لـهـم ورده ؟*
*{{ استاذة مونيكا}} -- {{انتي}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن تـتـمـنـى حـالـيـآ تـلـتـقـى بـهـم ؟ *
*{{ مارتينا فوفو}} -- {{نانسي}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن ردودهـم تـنـشـط الـمـوضـوع ؟ *
*{{روكا }} -- {{انتي:vava:}}*​ 




*عـضـويـن هـادئـيـن ؟ *
*{{ كريتيك }} -- {{استاذ النهيسي }}*​ 



*عضوين تحترمهم جدا ؟*
*{{ استاذ النهيسي}} -- {{استاذ صوت صارخ }}*​ 




*عضوين مفتقدهم ؟ *
*{{ رووووووووزي}} -- {{ نانسي }}*​ 




*عضوين دائما تواقيعهم جميله ؟*
*{{ لوسيينتو}} -- {{ استاذ  اليعازر}}*​ 




*عضوين تحبهم في الله ؟ *
ههههههههههههههههه حلوة تحبهم في الله ده
بارك الله فيكي يا شيخة رانيا:smile02
*{{كل المنتدى:smil6: }} *​ 





*عضوين دمهم خفيف ؟*
*{{ عبود عبده عبود }} -- {{Kerlos-love-Jesus }}*​ 



*عضوين ردودهم جميله ؟*
*{{نانسي}} -- {{ابوستيل بول}}*​ 




*عضوين شخصيتهم رائعه ؟*
*{{ دونا }} -- {{ كيرلس }}*​ 




*عضوين تتمنى ان تره ردودهم في موضوعك ؟*
*{{ الكل:smile02}} *​ 




*عضوين بيزيدوا نشاط للمنتدى*
*{{روكا -ايام زمان:vava:-}} -- {{انتي}} *​ 



*عضوين وجودهم اساسى فى المنتدى*
*{{دونا}} -- {{روك}} *​ 


*عضوين مواضعهم جريئه *
*{{ابوستيل بول}} -- {{ مينا}} *​ 



*عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
*{{ مي تو }} -- {{ نانسي}} *​ 


*عضوين تتمنى تقليدهم *
*{{ مش بحب اقلد:close_tem}} *​ 



*عضوين ترتاح عندما ترى وجودهم فى المنتدى*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
*{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​ 



*عضوين ترى انهم يجاملوا فىردودهم*
*{{ تقريبا كل الاعضاء}} *​ 



*عضوين زعلت على فراقهم من** المنتدى*
*{{ روزي}} -- {{سكوفيلد}} *​ 


*عضوين تحس انهم يستحقوا الاشراف فى المنتدى*
*{{ كيرلس }} -- {{ مولكا}} *​]
توبيك حلو:smile02


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عضوين عضوين عضوين *
> *كدة المنتدي هيحلص *
> 
> *موضوع جمل وجديد ... مميز*
> ...


هههههههههههههههه يالا هو منتدانا يعنى:smile02
ميرسى توين
وف انتظار ردك ع التويبك


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *وأنا بحب أضيف
> 
> عضو كل ما يدخل موضوع يتقفل :hlp:​*



*ده بعرفو كويس*:smile02


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

حرااااااام عليكى

هيا الاسئلة ورايا ورايا فى كل حتة

قولنا ندخل المنتدى نغير جو الامتحانات شوية 

وايه ده يا رنون






> *عضوين تحبهم في الله ؟ *
> *{{ ................ }} -- {{ ........................ }} *​



هو انتى طلعتى منهم  ههههههههههه

موضوع روعة يا حبى ومتابعة


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *الله يسامحك بقى هههههههه*


ههههههههههههههه الله يا عماد هو انت منهم يا موورسى:gy0000:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ثلاثه اعـضـاء تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
> *{{ المفدي بالدم }} -- {{ **جوسبل لايف **}} **-- {{ **عظمه جناب سيادتك **}}*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا يا عياد 

امضاء خالتك كوينا :smile02


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02
> معنا التوبيك الخفيف خفيف دى
> مش عليك الا انك تملا الفراغات دىld:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه يابت تحبهم لله ف الله يعنى 
الله عليكى:smile02
ميرسى حبييتى نورتنى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا عياد
> 
> امضاء خالتك كوينا :smile02



* العفش يا خالتي :08:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عضوين عضوين عضوين *​
> *كدة المنتدي هيحلص *​
> *موضوع جمل وجديد ... مميز*​
> 
> *متابع *​


*أية متابع يعنى ؟؟؟؟*
*ما بسم الله معانا ..وألا أكمنك مشرف يعنى ؟ *
*تصدق (قفلتنى) من التوبيك .ههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا عياد
> 
> امضاء خالتك كوينا :smile02


*بارك الله فيكى أختنا كوينا ...*
*أسمى مكتوب ثلاث مرات كالوضوء ؟*
*نردها لك كييييييييف دى ؟؟؟*
*تاخدة شاندوتش فلافل وتخلعى ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بارك الله فيكى أختنا كوينا ...*
> *أسمى مكتوب ثلاث مرات كالوضوء ؟*
> *نردها لك كييييييييف دى ؟؟؟*
> *تاخدة شاندوتش فلافل وتخلعى ؟*



* بتكلم مين يا حج ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بتكلم مين يا حج ؟*​


*طب تصدق بأية ؟؟*
*هتصدق ان شاء الله ...*
*أنا من كتر الضحك بالدموع مش شايف الأسماء قدام منى ؟؟*
*هو مين اللى كتب ؟؟ أنت ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههه ...بارك الله فيك ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

ألذ حاجة أن رانيا تدبس التوبيك من دول وتقعد تتفرج ومش تعلق بحاجة ..
خبث ما بعده خبث ...


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ثلاثه اعـضـاء تـتـابـع جـديـدهـم ؟ *
> *{{ المفدي بالدم }} -- {{ **جوسبل لايف **}} **-- {{ **عظمه جناب سيادتك **}}*​
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه الله اسمى مكتوب مرتنين
نورتنى يا جوز بنت بنت بنتى:smile02
ميرسى عياد بيك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب تصدق بأية ؟؟*
> *هتصدق ان شاء الله ...*
> *أنا من كتر الضحك بالدموع مش شايف الأسماء قدام منى ؟؟*
> *هو مين اللى كتب ؟؟ أنت ؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههههه ...بارك الله فيك ..*




* يا رب دايما بتضحك ومبسوط 
ولا يهمك يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

أنا أحتج :ab5:
هاد الموضوع فتنة 
بعدين ليش ما حدا حاكي إسمييييييييييي :act23:
موضوع حلووو رنوووشتي 
كالعادة يا عسل مواضيعك دائما روووعة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا رب دايما بتضحك ومبسوط *
> *ولا يهمك يا عمنا *​


*يبقى شاندوتش الفلافل من نصيبك ياعم ولا تزعل*
*عايز معاه سلاطة طحينة ؟؟؟*
*اقولك على طريقة عمل الطحينة بالحمص الشامى فى ثلاث دقايق المرة دى ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> *بارك الله فيكى أختنا كوينا ...*
> *أسمى مكتوب ثلاث مرات كالوضوء ؟*
> *نردها لك كييييييييف دى ؟؟؟*
> *تاخدة شاندوتش فلافل وتخلعى ؟*



هههههههههه وانا كمان اسمى 3 مرات

بس مش انا اللى كاتبة

الحج عياد هو اللى كتب

اديله الفول والفلافل ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حرااااااام عليكى
> 
> هيا الاسئلة ورايا ورايا فى كل حتة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه يدما فهمنى صح انتو:smile02
يالا ياهارتى جاوبى هى الامتحانات احسن من توبيكى ولا ايش؟:smile02
ميرسى حوبيكا ع التقيم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه الله اسمى مكتوب مرتنين
> نورتنى يا جوز بنت بنت بنتى:smile02
> ميرسى عياد بيك



* العفش يا حوماتي 
بس علي راي عبود 
جاوبي بلاش خبث
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه وانا كمان اسمى 3 مرات
> 
> بس مش انا اللى كاتبة
> 
> ...


*أنا عديتهم تانى طلعوا أربع مرات مش تلاتة ...*
*ههههههه ..كده الوضوء أتنقض ...*
*عيد ياعياد م الأول ...*
*خلاص أنا ظبطته (بشندوتش) فلافل بسلاطة الطحينة من أختراعى ..*


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ألذ حاجة أن رانيا تدبس التوبيك من دول وتقعد تتفرج ومش تعلق بحاجة ..
> خبث ما بعده خبث ...


ههههههههههههههههه هجاوب هجاوب
ولاحظ ان كلامك جارح ونافذ
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا عديتهم تانى طلعوا أربع مرات مش تلاتة ...*
> *ههههههه ..كده الوضوء أتنقض ...*
> *عيد ياعياد م الأول ...*
> *خلاص أنا ظبطته (بشندوتش) فلافل بسلاطة الطحينة من أختراعى ..*



* طيب مشيها شاندوشت كفته والاعمار بيد الله 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلاص أنا ظبطته (بشندوتش) فلافل بسلاطة الطحينة من *


فلافل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه هجاوب هجاوب
> ولاحظ ان كلامك جارح ونافذ
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههه أية اللى جارح فيه بقى ؟؟*
*يابنتى باقولك "خبث" ...ما تفهموا لغة عربية بقى *
*تحبى اشرح طريقة عمل (الخبث) الفينو بالمنزل فى 48 ساعة فقط ؟؟؟*
*وخدى بالك دى أسرع طريقة ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> فلافل


*أيوة فلافل ...يعنى طعمية*
*كباب وطنى ...*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة فلافل ...يعنى طعمية*
> *كباب وطنى ...*


عارفاااااااه 
ما إنتو من يومين وإنتو جايبين سيرة الأكل في المنتدى 
إرحمونا بقى :act31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> عارفاااااااه
> ما إنتو من يومين وإنتو جايبين سيرة الأكل في المنتدى
> إرحمونا بقى :act31:


*لما أنتى عارفاه بتسألى لية بقى ؟؟*
*وبعدين مين اللى جاب سيرة الأكل ؟؟*
*شوى السمك وباظ من الصفيحة *
*والكسكسى باظ من سى ممدوح ...فين الأكل ده بقى ؟؟*
*هااااه ياروزيتا ..ننزل لك طبق فول بزيت السميط ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما أنتى عارفاه بتسألى لية بقى ؟؟*
> *وبعدين مين اللى جاب سيرة الأكل ؟؟*
> *شوى السمك وباظ من الصفيحة *
> *والكسكسى باظ من سى ممدوح ...فين الأكل ده بقى ؟؟*
> *هااااه ياروزيتا ..ننزل لك طبق فول بزيت السميط ؟*


أنا ما سألت يبني 
أنا حطيت الفيس ده  يعني إنه إجه على بالي أكل فلافل  :smile02
بس يعني إيه هي *بزيت السميط *


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

كان نفسي اكتب اسم معين واحد فى كل الخيارات

بس مش كل الامنيات سهله التنفيذ

هقوله بينى وبين نفسي بقى ​


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده بعرفو كويس*:smile02



*مش لحالي ع فكرة انتي وروزيتا معايا هههههه*


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا أحتج :ab5:
> هاد الموضوع فتنة
> بعدين ليش ما حدا حاكي إسمييييييييييي :act23:
> موضوع حلووو رنوووشتي
> كالعادة يا عسل مواضيعك دائما روووعة





> *ذكرت اسمك بالخير كعادتي
> 
> وأنا هدعم بنت بلادي ، أنا بشجع الصناعة المحلية ، لا للصيني وقطع الغيار التقليدي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*الله يسهلك يا خاله رانيا 
زباينك كتير 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 8 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏+|+ Coptic Lion +|+, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏candy shop+, ‏jesus_son012+, ‏marcelino+, ‏MeToo, ‏عبود عبده عبود+
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بس يعني إيه هي *بزيت السميط *


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه تعالى بقى للشيف عبود وهو يوصف لك الوصفة ..
بتجيبى سميطة من الفرن ..عارفة السميط ؟ عبارة عن خبز مدور ومخروم من النص وبيدقوا عليه سمسم من على الأجناب 
السميطة لما بتطلع سخنة من الفرن مش تحطيها فى كيس بلاستيك على طول لازمن الأول تتهوى شوية لغاية ما تحسى كده يعنى أنها أتقرمشت ..
تتأكدى أزاى ؟
أقولك أزاى ...لما تمشى بصوابعك كده ع السميطة من فوق بيقع السمسم منها ...الحسى السمسم قبل ما يقع ع الأرض ..وبعدين حطى السميطة فى الكيس ..خلى البياع يديكى كيس واسع علشان السميطة ما تتهرسش وأنتى فى الطريق تبوظ ..
على باب البيت هتلاقى قطة مستنياكى بتنونو ..هى شامة ريحة السميطة وبتحبها قوى ..
أديها حتة ..
من الناحية اللى أنتى لحستى فيها السمسم وبعدين لما تدخلى البيت ..
أستنى ...
أنتى الأول أشتريتى فول قبل ما تروحى ؟؟
أرجعى السوق تانى ياللا وأشترى بدينارين فول ودينار طماطم .هنحتاجها وأحنا بنعمل الفول أبو زيت السميط ..
رجعنا البيت ؟
هتلاقى القطة لسة واقفة بتنونو ..لأ ...مش تديها تاكل فول لأنه مش حلو للقطط ...القط الأسود اللى عندى بيلحس الفول بس بعديها بطنه بتوجعه ...
نعم ؟؟؟
عرفت منين ان بطنه بتوجعه ؟؟؟
أقولك ...بس الأول حطى الفول اللى انتى أشترتيه على الرخامة فى المطبخ وتعالى أحكى لك ..
أول أمبارح بقى ...
أية دة نعستى منى ؟؟؟
طيب نكمل بكرة بقى طريقة عمل الفول أبو زيت السميط


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عضوين افكارهم تعجبك بكثره*
> *{{ مي تو }} -- {{ نانسي}} *​





أفكاري تودّي بالحديد ... تديكي تلاتة شرطة سودة ، وإعدام لو شديتي حيلك شوي :smile02


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> *الله يسهلك يا خاله رانيا
> زباينك كتير
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 8 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏+|+ Coptic Lion +|+, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏candy shop+, ‏jesus_son012+, ‏marcelino+, ‏MeToo, ‏عبود عبده عبود+
> *​



اسمى مكتوب

طيب


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه تعالى بقى للشيف عبود وهو يوصف لك الوصفة ..
> بتجيبى سميطة من الفرن ..عارفة السميط ؟ عبارة عن خبز مدور ومخروم من النص وبيدقوا عليه سمسم من على الأجناب
> السميطة لما بتطلع سخنة من الفرن مش تحطيها فى كيس بلاستيك على طول لازمن الأول تتهوى شوية لغاية ما تحسى كده يعنى أنها أتقرمشت ..
> تتأكدى أزاى ؟
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
منك لله يا عبود ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *الله يسهلك يا خاله رانيا
> زباينك كتير
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 8 والزوار 0)                                         ‏+|+ Coptic Lion +|+, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏candy shop+, ‏jesus_son012+, ‏marcelino+, ‏MeToo, ‏عبود عبده عبود+
> *​


وأنا الشبح التامن :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> منك لله يا عبود ههههههههههههه


*أية ده أنتى صاحية أهو ومش نعستى ولا حاجة ؟*
*نكمل بقى عمل الفول بزيت السميط ...*
*هى رانيا راحت فين ياجماعة ؟؟*
*التوبيك بتاعها مفتوح ...هى راحت تجيب حاجة م السوق ؟*
*طيب مش كانت تقفل التوبيك ورا منها *
*لأحسن القطة بتاعة روزيتا تدخل وتاكل الفول قبل ما نعلمه ؟....*


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * العفش يا حوماتي
> بس علي راي عبود
> جاوبي بلاش خبث
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههه تانى كلام جارح
من عيون كيبوردى حاااضر:vava:


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية ده أنتى صاحية أهو ومش نعستى ولا حاجة ؟*
> *نكمل بقى عمل الفول بزيت السميط ...*
> *هى رانيا راحت فين ياجماعة ؟؟*
> *التوبيك بتاعها مفتوح ...هى راحت تجيب حاجة م السوق ؟*
> ...


ههههههههههههههه كنت بنشر حتيتن الغسيل ياخويا
وقطة مين اللى تضرب الفول
عايز يجالها تسمسم معوى :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

هأنتخ نص ساعة وراجع لكم ...


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه الله يا عماد هو انت منهم يا موورسى:gy0000:



الله وكيلك ما إلي علاقة أنا 

كلو من Rosetta و انجيلا ... ياما تحت المعرفات بنات ما بتجيب غير المشاكل ... ما يغيرك يعني الكي بورد الأصلي ، المظاهر خدّاعة هههههه


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما أنتى عارفاه بتسألى لية بقى ؟؟*
> *وبعدين مين اللى جاب سيرة الأكل ؟؟*
> *شوى السمك وباظ من الصفيحة *
> *والكسكسى باظ من سى ممدوح ...فين الأكل ده بقى ؟؟*
> *هااااه ياروزيتا ..ننزل لك طبق فول بزيت السميط ؟*


هههههههههههههههههه ايون كل وصفاتك مش بتكمل
انت شيف تايوانى يابنى شكلك:smile02


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الله وكيلك ما إلي علاقة أنا
> 
> كلو من Rosetta و انجيلا ... ياما تحت المعرفات بنات ما بتجيب غير المشاكل ... ما يغيرك يعني الكي بورد الأصلي ، المظاهر خدّاعة هههههه


في حدا جاب سيرتي هوووووون :nunu0000:


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههه أية اللى جارح فيه بقى ؟؟*
> *يابنتى باقولك "خبث" ...ما تفهموا لغة عربية بقى *
> *تحبى اشرح طريقة عمل (الخبث) الفينو بالمنزل فى 48 ساعة فقط ؟؟؟*
> *وخدى بالك دى أسرع طريقة ....*


ههههههههههههههه ديما فهماك غلط انا
خلاص اقتنعنى اقتنعنى:smile02
وحياة كيبوردك يا شيخ بلاش وصفات تانى:gy0000:


----------



## rania79 (8 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هأنتخ نص ساعة وراجع لكم ...


ماشى
واوع الفحت لتقع لتحت ياعوبد
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *ازيكم وبعد اكل اللحمة والبفتيك واللذى منة :smile02*
> 
> 
> *ونستى الكسكسى ونسيتى السمك البورى المشوى؟*​
> ...


*التوبيك كله احراج يا رانيا ...*
*فيه ميرنا وفيه توسانى وكوينا وتوين وناس كتييييررررر صعب الواحد ينساهم ...انا لو نسيت حد ياجماعة يبقى من سطل آخر الليل فقط ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

مش عايزين نقلبها دراما أومااااااااااااااااااااااال
أنسحب واحرمكم من أطباقى الشهية .....؟؟!!


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2012)

صدقنى هتقلب ميلو دراما مش بس دراما


----------



## loly80 (9 يناير 2012)

رنون وجمال مواضيععكك

انا قاعدة اضحك من الردود والتعليقات العسل

ابدعي كمان يا رنونننننننننننننننن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مش عايزين نقلبها دراما أومااااااااااااااااااااااال
> أنسحب واحرمكم من أطباقى الشهية .....؟؟!!


*طيب ولما شيف المنتدي ينسحب 
مين اليل هيموتنا 
اقصد مين اللي هياكلنا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2012)

ما انت عارفنى مش باحب النكد وما قدرش اتواجد فى مكان فيه عواصف تنكدية شمالية جنوبية ....
اللى غايظنى بقى ولو طلت رقبتها هخنقها هى رانيا ...راحت فين؟؟؟؟
طيب لما اشوفك بكرة لو كنتى روحتى


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

صلو ع النبى يا جدعان
هههههههههههههههههه
مش عايزة طرطشة دم ع ارضية التويبك هنا
العاركة تكون ف القلعة عشان الدم بس
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كان نفسي اكتب اسم معين واحد فى كل الخيارات
> 
> بس مش كل الامنيات سهله التنفيذ
> 
> هقوله بينى وبين نفسي بقى ​


ممممممممممم يحينى يايحنى
الحب ولع ف الدرة يا مارو:99:
هههههههههههههههههه
طب اول حرف طب اول رقم شاور طيب واحنا نفهم:gy0000:


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *الله يسهلك يا خاله رانيا
> زباينك كتير
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 8 والزوار 0)                                         ‏+|+ Coptic Lion +|+, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏candy shop+, ‏jesus_son012+, ‏marcelino+, ‏MeToo, ‏عبود عبده عبود+
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههه طيب تمام:w00t:
عياد حجز انت ع الاعضاء دول وانا هقفل باب التويبك ونمضيهم ع شيكات بدون رصيد
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اسامى الاعضاء لا تمثل كل الرد
> لانه اتنين بس قليل اول
> اللى يزعل من ردى يعتبر نفسه مقراهوش


خلاص ياعم انت هتضربنا ولا اية:smi420:
هههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم جوجو ميرسى ليك ونورتنى جداااااا


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وأنا الشبح التامن :smile02


هههههههههههههههه ياعم المستخفى انت ياخطر:99:


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا أحتج :ab5:
> هاد الموضوع فتنة
> بعدين ليش ما حدا حاكي إسمييييييييييي :act23:
> موضوع حلووو رنوووشتي
> كالعادة يا عسل مواضيعك دائما روووعة


ههههههههههههههه ها لاقيتى اسمك؟
ميرسى ليكى حبيية قلبى دة انتى اللى عسلية:w00t:


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه تعالى بقى للشيف عبود وهو يوصف لك الوصفة ..
> بتجيبى سميطة من الفرن ..عارفة السميط ؟ عبارة عن خبز مدور ومخروم من النص وبيدقوا عليه سمسم من على الأجناب
> السميطة لما بتطلع سخنة من الفرن مش تحطيها فى كيس بلاستيك على طول لازمن الأول تتهوى شوية لغاية ما تحسى كده يعنى أنها أتقرمشت ..
> تتأكدى أزاى ؟
> ...


يوهوووووووى ياريت يا حبييتى مكنتى سالتى:99:
محدش ياجماعة يجيب سيرة اى اكلة قدام عبود دة مابيصدق ويوصف وشكلة اخرة بيعرف يعمل كوباية مية ومش سجعة كومان
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *عضوين لا تحب ان تتحدث لهم*
> *{{ ............... }} -- {{ ................ .}} *​




رجاء محبة عدم طرح مثل هكذا مواضيع تحتوي على مثل هكذا اسئلة لها ان تسبب مشاكل بين الأعضاء
يُغلق


----------

